
Turnover Remains Ridiculously High in Tech - Cobra2
http://insights.dice.com/2015/12/01/dice-report-turnover-high-in-tech/
======
JoeAltmaier
Turnover is not the demon in high-tech it's made out to be. My colleague left
our company after 3 years (reasonable), then left the next job after two
months for a startup.

Two months is too short? In that time, he sped up their core calculating
engine by 128X. Then he was bored and idle for almost two months. Then the
last day he sped up their data inprocessing scripts by 3 days (from 3 days to
minutes).

Did he disrupt that company by leaving? No, he disrupted it by revolutionizing
their process. Leaving is what you do when 'My work is done here'. Not a bad
thing at all.

I expect he'll stick at the startup for much longer. Since they have little or
no code nor process, he'll have to invent that. And that takes time.

In tech its not about the time-in-the-chair. Its about the result. And that
takes as long as it takes.

